# Back to cast iron skillets



## whistlepig (Dec 11, 2021)

I have tried and failed many times trying to fry in a cast iron skillet. I was too either lazy or didn't have enough time to clean and season properly. I have probably thrown away 2-3 cast iron skillets. So I gave it one last try. I bought a new Lodge skillet and followed the cleaning and seasoning instructions. Not that hard.

There are things fried in a cast iron skillet that just can't be duplicated in a skillet made of anything else.


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 11, 2021)

Yup    CI just makes food taste better.   We use CI and the Blackstone quite abit


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 11, 2021)

I love the few cast iron pieces I have. Close to impossible to ruin them. I have a 12”  frying pan, 17” everyday pan and just added two small 4 or 5” skillets for specialty stuff. I boil them clean if burnt , scrub out with no soap and always oil before I put away.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Dec 11, 2021)

Yup, the key is to use the skillet. The oils imbed over time in the cast iron. More you use it, the better it performs. Eventually eggs will just float and slide around in the skillet. Well seasoned.


----------



## whistlepig (Dec 11, 2021)

I started cleaning them with a paste of Kosher salt and then re seasoning. No soap and water. Pretty easy. So far pan fried pork chops and chicken fried steak. Using Crisco vegetable shortening. My ultimate goal is fried apple pies if I can ever find a good recipe. I think maybe bacon grease is required (miss my grandmother).

I have been considering a Blackstone griddle. My nephew has one and loves it. I recently bought a Lodge cast iron grill plate. Can I duplicate a Blackstone on my Masterbulit 560 with the Lodge Cast Iron Grill plate?


----------



## bill1 (Dec 11, 2021)

They sure make a nice pizza "stone".  Makes even a frozen pizza taste like $100.


----------



## bauchjw (Dec 11, 2021)

whistlepig said:


> I have tried and failed many times trying to fry in a cast iron skillet. I was too either lazy or didn't have enough time to clean and season properly. I have probably thrown away 2-3 cast iron skillets. So I gave it one last try. I bought a new Lodge skillet and followed the cleaning and seasoning instructions. Not that hard.
> 
> There are things fried in a cast iron skillet that just can't be duplicated in a skillet made of anything else.


You threw away CI pans? Man, they had to be destroyed! I had one that was outside for years, we sandblasted it and seasoned it, now it cooks like a champion!


----------



## smokeymose (Dec 12, 2021)

bauchjw said:


> You threw away CI pans? Man, they had to be destroyed! I had one that was outside for years, we sandblasted it and seasoned it, now it cooks like a champion!


I had one that I used as a chip tray in my old MB gasser that I figured was shot. I used a wire brush attachment in a drill to get off all the rust. Washed really well and seasoned twice. Came out beautiful. I've kicked myself a hundred times for throwing away a dutch oven that Mom used for an outside planter pot.
I've never had an issue with soap and water.


----------



## JLeonard (Dec 12, 2021)

Soap and water is ok for a quick wash. Just dont let it soak. For the most part I use a little kosher salt and a chain mail to scrub out if needed. I have a 100yo skillet that was my grandmothers. Its my go to for cooking.
Jim


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 12, 2021)

That's all I use for the most part . The more you use it the better it gets . No soap for me , just hot water , plastic scrapers and a stiff brush . Light coat of oil after it's clean .
Pre 60's Wagner . Inside is like glass . 






Newer Lodge with the rough texture . They will get to be just as non stick as the older pans , you just need to use them and get that coating built up . Doesn't have to be smooth . 







 whistlepig
 Get yourself a set of the Lodge plastic scrapers . They're made to fit the pans , to get into the corners and such . 
Glad it's working for you .


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 12, 2021)

And before you throw away any more I'll give ya my address and pay the shipping! Not that I need more but hate to see any thrown away!

Ryan


----------



## negolien (Dec 12, 2021)

make sure to pre heat em too took me a while to realize it helps a lot. I love using em in the bbq for like beans and desserts


----------



## normanaj (Dec 12, 2021)

Love my CI pans. Very rarely use any other pans.


----------



## JIMSMOKES (Dec 12, 2021)

I picked up a cheap one yesterday. Needed some throw away aluminium pans for smoking and roasting nuts. So hit the Family dollar store yesterday.  They had some 8" cast iron pans on the shelf for 6.00 so why not try one. Gave it a quick clean and season yesterday. We'll see how it cooks today not expecting much but if it does ok I might go back and get the rest of them. Just to use on the grill.


----------



## motocrash (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## thirdeye (Dec 12, 2021)

i have a bunch of vintage cast iron my largest skillet is a #9 which is used most. This #8 is the largest I can fit in my BGE. 





A #5 is probably the one I use on my grill, but I do have a #3 also.





And clear down to an egg skillet.


----------



## xbubblehead (Dec 12, 2021)

If your CI gets too cruddy to clean normally just put it in the oven on a "clean" cycle and re-season it after.


----------



## whistlepig (Dec 12, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> And before you throw away any more I'll give ya my address and pay the shipping! Not that I need more but hate to see any thrown away!
> 
> Ryan


I have mended my ways. But thank you for your generous offer.


----------



## whistlepig (Dec 12, 2021)

I


chopsaw said:


> That's all I use for the most part . The more you use it the better it gets . No soap for me , just hot water , plastic scrapers and a stiff brush . Light coat of oil after it's clean .
> Pre 60's Wagner . Inside is like glass .
> View attachment 518822
> 
> ...


 forgot to mention but I do have a Lodge plastic scraper. A life saver.


----------



## whistlepig (Dec 12, 2021)

I have used my 12" skillet 6 times now. I have cleaned with hot water, Kosher salt, and the Lodge plastic scraper each time. No soap. I have seasoned after all six uses. Wiped with vegetable oiled paper towel and baked for an hour at 400 degrees. After each seasoning it becomes a little easier to clean. 

It''s not that hard to season the skillet. I am wondering how many more times I need to season it.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 12, 2021)

whistlepig said:


> I have used my 12" skillet 6 times now. I have cleaned with hot water, Kosher salt, and the Lodge plastic scraper each time. No soap. I have seasoned after all six uses. Wiped with vegetable oiled paper towel and baked for an hour at 400 degrees. After each seasoning it becomes a little easier to clean.
> 
> It''s not that hard to season the skillet. I am wondering how many more times I need to season it.


There are many schools of thought on cleaning cat iron, but a friend of mine that buys , cleans up and restores cast iron and sells it told me this...what does salt on roadways do to cars during winter months... rusts them. Not saying it's bad but does make sense to me.

Use your pan, fry bacon, fry potatoes,  fry whatever you want in it. Rinse it out with hot water, use your plastic scraper, if things really stuck on it, boil some water in it first then scrape clean. Dry it well, light coat of oil with paper towel... then I always heat it up on stove. It's been seasoned enough I would say.

Here's my $1 garage find from a year or so ago, wished I had the before picture. 








We mainly use it for making toast on it while camping.  I bet I could chase an egg over the edge easy enough. 

Ryan


----------



## smokeymose (Dec 12, 2021)

whistlepig said:


> I have used my 12" skillet 6 times now. I have cleaned with hot water, Kosher salt, and the Lodge plastic scraper each time. No soap. I have seasoned after all six uses. Wiped with vegetable oiled paper towel and baked for an hour at 400 degrees. After each seasoning it becomes a little easier to clean.
> 
> It''s not that hard to season the skillet. I am wondering how many more times I need to season it.


Once you've cooked in it a few times you won't have to season. Just clean it and give it a wipe of oil. Good for the next time.


----------



## xbubblehead (Dec 12, 2021)

whistlepig said:


> I have used my 12" skillet 6 times now. I have cleaned with hot water, Kosher salt, and the Lodge plastic scraper each time. No soap. I have seasoned after all six uses. Wiped with vegetable oiled paper towel and baked for an hour at 400 degrees. After each seasoning it becomes a little easier to clean.
> 
> It''s not that hard to season the skillet. I am wondering how many more times I need to season it.


Lodge usually does a good job at factory seasoning; just cooking and not over scouring, even with a stiff brush, will allow a coating to build with each use.  As for soap; if I cook something very oily like pork shoulder or very aromatic I'll use a little dish soap, wipe the inside down and rinse, never had a problem damaging the coating.


----------



## whistlepig (Dec 12, 2021)

Wet Kosher salt seems like a mild abrasive. Not like sand, metal, or Scotchbrite. And agree that salt on metal could be the worst possible thing. But I immediatly wash off the salt, dry the skillet, and oil it with a vegetable oil soaked paper towel. There is no way to keep salt away from my skillet. We have a water softener and there's already plenty salt enough in the water.


----------



## fftwarren (Dec 12, 2021)

Not sure if it had been mentioned, but do yourself a favor and buy a chainmail scrubber. Never need soap or anything. Has drastically changed my cast iron life. Cleans like a breeze and can cook just about anything with sticking now. It is a must have for cast iron cooking


----------



## whistlepig (Dec 12, 2021)

fftwarren said:


> Not sure if it had been mentioned, but do yourself a favor and buy a chainmail scrubber. Never need soap or anything. Has drastically changed my cast iron life. Cleans like a breeze and can cook just about anything with sticking now. It is a must have for cast iron cooking


I do have a chain mail scrubber. Still new in the package. It seems cast iron needs the seasoning preserved. No soap, no metal cleaning, Soft scrubbing agents. And I am still learning. But at least I have passed the point of throwing cast iron skillets away.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Dec 12, 2021)

Ok, I’ll wade in here. What I’m about to say is non traditional, so take it as my experience and nothing more. Maybe it will work for you, maybe not.

Im not going to go into seasoning the iron, but maintenance. I’ve cooked on cast iron for the better part of 40 years. So much so, that many of my pans have had to be taken to the shop and torch the built up grease off the bottom, because cast iron is porous and the grease will eventually permeate the pan and need to be cleaned on exterior. That all said.
To clean my seasoned CI pans, I first scrape out the oil and grease best I can. Then pour maybe 1/2” water into the pan and on to high heat. Let this come to a simmer. With a Metal spachula scrape and dredge the bottom of the simmering pan. Metal on metal here is just fine. Scrape up all the stuff off the bottom of the pan and even the sides. Off heat once the spachula glides smoothly all over. I take this outside and toss the contents of the pan( probably not doable in a city environment, but ya never know) then back to the kitchen and rub the pan out with a paper towel. The grease that was in the pan will rise up in the simmering water and stick to the sides. While wiping the pan out, you rub that thin layer of grease down onto the floor of the pan. It’s light but just enough to prep it for storage. Long winded, but this absolutely is the easiest and best way to keep cast iron clean.

Just happened to fry some bacon today.







Scraped out the bits and grease then added about 1/2” water. Bring to a simmer just long enough to scrape the bottom and sides with a metal spatula, then off heat.





Dump the water and wipe with a paper towel. Learned this from my dad when I was 8. He learned this from his grandparents.


----------



## fftwarren (Dec 12, 2021)

whistlepig said:


> I do have a chain mail scrubber. Still new in the package. It seems cast iron needs the seasoning preserved. No soap, no metal cleaning, Soft scrubbing agents. And I am still learning. But at least I have passed the point of throwing cast iron skillets away.


You preserve the seasoning using the chain. You are scrubbing with rounds edges. So it’s not scratching the seasoning. It just knock off anything stuck on. I just use the hottest water my hands can handle and the chainmail to wash. When I’m done, the oils are still seasoning the skillet, but there’s no food stuck or anything like that.


----------



## whistlepig (Dec 12, 2021)

All the advice is greatly appeciated. Easy to see the mystery of cleaning and seasoning cast iron.


----------



## JLeonard (Dec 12, 2021)

SmokinEdge
 You aint used that skillet much have you? LOL. Looks mighty slick.
Jim


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 12, 2021)

whistlepig said:


> I am still learning. But at least I have passed the point of throwing cast iron skillets away.


Do whatever works for you . If you're having success that's good . Sounds like you got it .


----------



## kawboy (Dec 13, 2021)

Love my cast iron! I agree with most of the mentioned methods. I generally put some water in the dirty pan, turn up the heat, and simmer the crud loose. A little scaping and maybe a bit of copper scrubber to remove the stubborn stuff. Rinse good, throw back on the stove to heat dry, then a quick wipe with oil. Doesn't usually take that much though. Wife thinks I have too much cast in the kitchen, I think she is mistaken. A couple years ago I got into using an electrolysis tank for Stripping down some neglected ones I've found. Kinda fun!


----------



## Torch&Tone (Dec 13, 2021)

Cast iron cookware is definitely one of Those Topics. Everyone who believes, tends to worship in their own, slightly different way. Thine articles of faith shall be numbered thus:
I. Sourcing of the Pan - how important is age? how important is the use of power tools to smooth it out and remove even the slightest trace of rust?
II. Seasoning of the Pan - manuf's preseasoning is sufficient or horrible; use [insert particular fat/oil/grease here] and [insert temperature range here] for [number] cycles before actually cooking with it
III. Cooking with the Pan - either no acids (especially tomato sauce or lemon juice), or just limited acidity/time, or f*ck it, we're cooking with the kitchen equivalent of a lumbering battleship/B-52, bring it on
IV. Cleaning of the Pan - how much soap is too much, whether the chainmail can "break" or scour the seasoning; boiling water, plastic scrapers, metal spatula, and/or other tools
V. Return of the Seasoning - [see II.]
I have seen no shortage of debate on each question and, interestingly, no definitive, conclusive evidence change *anyone's* mind.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 13, 2021)

Torch&Tone said:


> Cast iron cookware is definitely one of Those Topics. Everyone who believes, tends to worship in their own, slightly different way. Thine articles of faith shall be numbered thus:
> I. Sourcing of the Pan - how important is age? how important is the use of power tools to smooth it out and remove even the slightest trace of rust?
> II. Seasoning of the Pan - manuf's preseasoning is sufficient or horrible; use [insert particular fat/oil/grease here] and [insert temperature range here] for [number] cycles before actually cooking with it
> III. Cooking with the Pan - either no acids (especially tomato sauce or lemon juice), or just limited acidity/time, or f*ck it, we're cooking with the kitchen equivalent of a lumbering battleship/B-52, bring it on
> ...


Yep! What ^^^^^^^ he said! If it works for ya and turns out good food it doesn't really matter!

Ryan


----------



## bill1 (Dec 13, 2021)

Mom had CI like glass and yes, wiping with paper towel, whether to dry or to add oil, worked just fine.  But DON'T USE PAPER TOWELS on the newer textured stuff.  It balls up in tiny clumps you can't see and then messes things up at your next cook.  With the textured pans, only use cotton cloth. (Or your bare hand if oiling.)  

Enough of the public service announcement...Has anyone cut the handles off their CI pans so they can get a bigger one in their cooker and then use a vice-grips for moving/lifting.  I'm tempted, but just can't bring myself to defacing them.  Griddles and some pans have dual little stubs that take two gloved hands to move when hot.  They're worth the two-hand penalty they incur in my opinion.


----------



## forktender (Dec 14, 2021)

This is the only soap that ever hits my C.I. if there is food burnt of stuck to your pans, use a chain maul pad or S.S scrubby on them.

Before I season up any new  or old and abused C.I. I chuck up one of these into my grinder and go to town until the inside of the pan is as smooth as a babies bottom. Wash it out 2-3 times using boiling water and 2 drops of dish soap, rinse VERY WELL, then season with real lard, not that fake Crisco garbage.
I season my C.I. four times before I cook in them. They are nonstick at the point, the mistake most people make when seasoning CI is they leave way too much oil on the pan. I use one TS of lard inside the pan and one on the outside of the pan.  Get the pan good and hot before you season them then rub the lard into the CI for 3-5 minutes, then with a clean cloth wipe out as much of the lard as you can before putting the pan into the oven. I season my CI and carbon pans at 325* for 2 hours each time until it has four layers of seasoning on them. Then after each use I heat up the pan on the stove then add a cap full of grapeseed oil to protect the seasoning.

I've saved some pretty gnarly looking CI pans and Dutch ovens and by using a wire wheel and the sanding wheels on  my 4'' side grinder, they turn out awesome.


----------



## forktender (Dec 14, 2021)

bill1 said:


> Mom had CI like glass and yes, wiping with paper towel, whether to dry or to add oil, worked just fine.  But DON'T USE PAPER TOWELS on the newer textured stuff.  It balls up in tiny clumps you can't see and then messes things up at your next cook.  With the textured pans, only use cotton cloth. (Or your bare hand if oiling.)
> 
> Enough of the public service announcement...Has anyone cut the handles off their CI pans so they can get a bigger one in their cooker and then use a vice-grips for moving/lifting.  I'm tempted, but just can't bring myself to defacing them.  Griddles and some pans have dual little stubs that take two gloved hands to move when hot.  They're worth the two-hand penalty they incur in my opinion.


I'm not sure why you just don't buy a flat bottom Dutch oven and leave the pans handles be?


----------



## Nate52 (Dec 14, 2021)

I love how everyone has their own tried and true methods for seasoning and maintenance. One person's one and only correct way of doing things can be absolute blasphemy to another. The great thing about cast iron is that you can take the time to figure out what works best for you. Screw it up? No problem. Strip it and start over. Unless it gets warped or cracked, its indestructible.

There is just one hard and fast rule I tell people. Whether its new, used, or antique, make sure its an American made product. We should be doing this with most products, but this is about health. One of the things about cooking with cast iron is that it leaches small amounts of iron into your food, which is a good thing. You can trust that American made products are going to be pure iron. But there aren't any standards for the stuff that comes out of China. Could be anything, like lead, mixed into the scrap metals that these cheap skillets are made out of. Whatever is in there, could end up in your body.


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 14, 2021)

I use a coffee filter to oil the newer textured pans .


----------



## xbubblehead (Dec 14, 2021)

A couple of my pans are over 60 years old, never had any special treatment, I know that because they're from family and they cook just fine.  I never use anything harder than a Nylon scraper or stiff brush and I would never consider using chain-mail on my pans and I do use mild soap if I want to get rid of oils that could get rancid.  Cook, wash, dry and lightly oil as needed.


----------



## thirdeye (Dec 14, 2021)

bill1 said:


> Enough of the public service announcement...Has anyone cut the handles off their CI pans so they can get a bigger one in their cooker and then use a vice-grips for moving/lifting. I'm tempted, but just can't bring myself to defacing them. Griddles and some pans have dual little stubs that take two gloved hands to move when hot. They're worth the two-hand penalty they incur in my opinion.


With the number of vintage pieces, and a huge choice from Lodge you can probably find something to fit your needs without cutting the handle off of a skillet.
















I have several griddles with bail handles, that are really handy to cook outside with.





This griddle is double sided, the other side has raised ribs.


----------



## smokeymose (Dec 14, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> I use a coffee filter to oil the newer textured pans .


Now that's an idea! You constantly amaze me :-)


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 14, 2021)

smokeymose said:


> Now that's an idea! You constantly amaze me :-)


I got that off a website . Might have been Kent Rollins . He's my go to for cast iron . After I used his seasoning method my stuff was good to go . 
Yeah the coffee filters won't shed particles . Makes sense .


----------



## schlotz (Dec 15, 2021)

We have a 12" CI pan that has been passed down through the family. It's well over 100 years old now and still great to cook with.


----------



## uncle eddie (Dec 18, 2021)

Fried sea scallops in cast iron are the absolute best!

I just made sausage patty’s and fried eggs in cast iron this morning.  To keep all from sticking, you need to put a tablespoon, or 2,  of butter in the skillet or a little oil to start.  Don’t be afraid to add a little more if needed.  Do all on lowish heat.  Fried eggs after sausage are the best!


----------



## forktender (Dec 18, 2021)

I use grape seed oil in my CI pans. I just wipe them down the same way I do when I'm seasoning them before I cook anything in them. It works for me.


----------



## smokeymose (Dec 18, 2021)

forktender said:


> I use grape seed oil in my CI pans. I just wipe them down the same way I do when I'm seasoning them before I cook anything in them. It works for me.


I've been using the Grape Seed spray, but after cleaning for storage.


----------



## uncle eddie (Dec 18, 2021)

forktender said:


> I use grape seed oil in my CI pans. I just wipe them down the same way I do when I'm seasoning them before I cook anything in them. It works for me.



I have always used vegetable or canola oil for final wipe down - but cast iron is so tough, and reaseasoning so easy - that I think I will give the grape seed oil a try to see if it is better.

When I need to season or reseason cast iron, I do it in my gas grill.  On low heat it hovers around 350-375.  That way it doesn't stink up the house and I can be a little more generous with the seasoning and not worry about drippy messes in the oven.


----------



## whistlepig (Dec 18, 2021)

Foods I have been frying in non stick skillets taste so much better fried in cast iron. Now that I have the cleaning and seasoning down I am really enjoying the skillet. Fried chicken livers tonight. Also going to try some fried chicken soon. Trying to figure out a lid for a 12" lodge fry pan. Chicken livers make a mess.

I also recently bought a Lodge cast iron grill pan. Looking forward to trying it out on my Masterbuilt 560. I think I can do a better job searing steaks with the grill pan.


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 18, 2021)

whistlepig said:


> Trying to figure out a lid for a 12" lodge fry pan. Chicken livers make a mess.


If you can't come across a lid , you can get the wire mesh splatter guards that lay on top of the pan . 
Yeah , once you get them working and figured out , cast iron is the way to go .


----------



## SmokinEdge (Dec 18, 2021)

whistlepig said:


> Trying to figure out a lid for a 12" lodge fry pan. Chicken livers make a mess.


Obviously Lodge sells a 12” lid. That said, I have two 12” skillets and sometimes use the second skillet upside down on top of the other as a lid when frying. Otherwise I have a ceramic coated 11” dutch oven and it’s lid is close enough to work on the 12” CI or I also have a 12” glass lid for my clad stainless skillet that works as well.


----------



## 801driver (Dec 18, 2021)

I am total electric with glass top surface.  I get leery with using CI on it inside but I love cooking with it outside on the grills and smokers.  Everything just tastes better.  Thanks for all the information.


----------



## whistlepig (Dec 18, 2021)

I'm using cast iron on a glass top electric. Have been for a while now.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Dec 18, 2021)

whistlepig said:


> I'm using cast iron on a glass top electric. Have been for a while now.


Me too, 21 years now.


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 18, 2021)

whistlepig said:


> I'm using cast iron on a glass top electric.


Me too . No issues . 


SmokinEdge said:


> 12” glass lid for my clad stainless skillet that works as well.


Yup . Mine doesn't fit perfect , it sits down about an inch from the top . Which is actually better for frying . 
I like being able to see what's going on in the pan to . 


 whistlepig
  take a number of what size lid will work . Stop by Goodwill or some second hand stores . I bet you find a vented glass lid for cheap .


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 18, 2021)

Anything that fits will work for a lid...







We use this as a lid for our # 14 Griswold skillet.  Especially while camping with a pan full of fried taters and onions!

Ryan


----------



## 1MoreFord (Dec 18, 2021)

uncle eddie said:


> ............................When I need to season or reseason cast iron, I do it in my gas grill.  On low heat it hovers around 350-375.  That way it doesn't stink up the house and I can be a little more generous with the seasoning and not worry about drippy messes in the oven.



When you do turn the pan upside down so any excess runs out of the pan.


----------



## mike243 (Dec 19, 2021)

I have found if you use lard or any animal fat to season cast and not used for a long time it will turn rancid, I have so much that I don't use  often that I learned the hard way lol. Vegetable oil of some sort  gets the nod most of the time, also bacon grease in a cast iron skillet makes the best gravy of all time. it can and will keep the finish from forming due to the boiling but sacrifices must be made


----------



## chp (Dec 19, 2021)

Great ideas on cast iron. I will add two. First option is to use the self clean cycle on your oven to start over if your seasoning isn’t working. The high heat burns off the seasoning and gets you back to clean cast iron. The second option is to use flax oil for seasoning. It creates a great cooking surface!


----------



## whistlepig (Dec 19, 2021)

Nev


chp said:


> Great ideas on cast iron. I will add two. First option is to use the self clean cycle on your oven to start over if your seasoning isn’t working. The high heat burns off the seasoning and gets you back to clean cast iron. The second option is to use flax oil for seasoning. It creates a great cooking surface!
> View attachment 519450


Never heard of Flax oil until you posted this. Did some reading about Flax oil tonight. It was interesting.


----------



## threefores (Dec 19, 2021)

I f


xbubblehead said:


> If your CI gets too cruddy to clean normally just put it in the oven on a "clean" cycle and re-season it after.


I found a bamboo wok cleaning brush that work great with a little hot water. Haven’t had to use chainmale at all.


----------



## bill1 (Dec 20, 2021)

I use CI on a glasstop stove too.  (Funny my 80yo stuff has a flatter bottom than the new, but even with a modern modern lip around the edge, it heats up just fine, just slower.)   But it can scratch a glass cooktop, and that would put me in the doghouse, so I'm careful.  
Which is getting harder.  The older I get, the heavier CI gets...that gravitational constant is NOT constant...it's definitely increasing and fast.    So I frequently need to use both hands (gloved or mitted) when I move the CI on the stove.


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 26, 2021)

This has been some interesting reading.  I have several pieces, including a porcelain coated Dutch oven and a deep skillet.  I love using them.  I have 3 pieces I have to re season.  One of them is well over 100 years old, from my understanding.  Unfortunately, it, as well as two lodge pans got cleaned the hard way.  A fifth wheel fire cleaned all 3 of them real good.  I think I have an understanding on how to season them, but you try to research it and there are all sorts of different ways to do it, depending on which article you read.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 26, 2021)

Workaholic said:


> This has been some interesting reading.  I have several pieces, including a porcelain coated Dutch oven and a deep skillet.  I love using them.  I have 3 pieces I have to re season.  One of them is well over 100 years old, from my understanding.  Unfortunately, it, as well as two lodge pans got cleaned the hard way.  A fifth wheel fire cleaned all 3 of them real good.  I think I have an understanding on how to season them, but you try to research it and there are all sorts of different ways to do it, depending on which article you read.


Very definitely a wide range of how to season cast properly! Just ask the experts! Lol

Ryan


----------

